# Smith Wesson SW9VE



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Any reviews, tips, advice on this model? 
Actually any info at all would be appreciated.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it goes bang every time i pull the trigger 
feeds any factory ammo i have tried rem win fed and blazer yes even the aluiminum blazer 

it started as a copy of a glock , as the sigma F series back in 1994 glock sued S&W and S&W apparently paid out of court , then changed the design enough to not be a copy of a glock so close as to infringe on patents 

they had a few ruff designs right after the change form the F model but had issues worked out by the VE model the VE is what the Iraqi security forces are / were purchasing from S&W several hundred thousand of them 

the trigger is where most complaints lie , it is certainly not a target trigger , long mushy , hard , are all words used to describe it , but these are the same things used to describe so many guns in the self defence class of firearms 

it has no external safeties , it does use a in trigger safety not quite like a glock but the same idea 

it is a good self defense gun at a very reasonable price usually they sell new for just over 310.00

accuracy , my wife's first shots with the gun after not shooting very much ever or for many years all landed on the police qualification target at a distance of 7 meters 

and it has the S&W warranty


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This one was used and I got the extended store warranty. 

Can't wait to try it out. 

They let my dry fire it at the store. Trigger pull didn't seem out of line compared to anything I've already fired. Even my 10/.22 rifle has a bit of trigger resistance. 

Now I've got something I can take the CCW classes with. Most places around here will not let you take it with a .22 revolver.

Thanks for your review. I really appreciate your input.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

remember you need a holster that covers the trigger to carry this gun safely , it is a good idea with all guns but very important on those with no manual safety


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I have a SW9VE, it's what I used for my CCW class
It's a straight shooter, well built and accurate. The grip angle is just about perfect for me and it eats any kind of ammo I have tried
The only real gripe I read about is the trigger is a little stiff, but it doesn't bother me at all, in fact it's kind of better for carrying that way.
If you are looking for a gun to shoot bullseyes at 50 yards, this ain't it, but if you are looking for a tough, dependable gun that feels good in your hand, this is a good gun.
I wouldn't sell mine if I was starving.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No, not looking to shoot bullseyes at 50 yds. LOL I need a rifle for that. Not saying it can't be done with a pistol, just saying I can't do it with a pistol.

Thanks, this is the kind of info I need.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mom just called and asked why the sudden interest in guns. To which I replied "because I got the credit card paid off and can _afford_ a home defense weapon. 

Didn't want to tell her that I'm worried about how bad things might get and the rise in break-ins in the area.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> Mom just called and asked why the sudden interest in guns. To which I replied "because I got the credit card paid off and can _afford_ a home defense weapon.
> 
> Didn't want to tell her that I'm worried about how bad things might get and the rise in break-ins in the area.


Do what ya got to do to be safe. Mom don't need to know all.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> remember you need a holster that covers the trigger to carry this gun safely , it is a good idea with all guns but very important on those with no manual safety


Looking into that. Might have to wait until I get my next paycheck. I have to buy a belt and handle it a little to see how I want the holster to ride. A typical belt mount is just a bit too high for me to reach easily. Might get one to set on the right side so I can grab it with the left.

The holster for my hunting pistol hangs real low, buscadero style. I don't really want the expense of another custom make. 

The only time I would really be carrying would be on the other property or in the back if more jerk dog owners move into the vacant house a few down. With all the trouble you can get into for defending yourself I doubt I would ever carry (except in a remote back woods location) even with a CCW. But even for easy access in the house a holster of some type enables much better access than the box with latches.

We used to have a .357 with no safety on it. That pistol vanished the time we gave my dad a ride from Colorado to Ohio.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I use a Fobus holster for mine, and I also have a plain inexpensive nylon holster with a thumb break


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I like this one:
Fobus Holster: S&W SIGMA 380/ SW380/ SW9 - ROTO-HOLSTERâ¢ 2 1/4" BELT
Thanks.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a serpa holster like this it is comfortable to wear as it spreads the weigh out on your hip , if your not really looking for concealment , it sure is a fast yet secure holster as it locks your gun in you push the button with your trigger finger as you draw 

link to serpa holster for s&w VE BlackHawk Sportster Serpa Holster S&W Sigma VE 9mm/40 on eBay!

unfortunately the sigma isn't the easiest to find a holster for , however a good place to look is to take your gun unloaded and cased to a store , and try it in a glock 19 holster , as long as the holster isn't picky about trigger guard shape the rest of the dimensions are very very close 


if your thinking in the wast band , i would say look at Kholsters 

but it sounds more like your thinking OWB here are some other ideas you will knotice many of the ones for the sigma also work for a glock 19 
Sigma | Smith & Wesson Semi-Automatics | Smith & Wesson | Holsters by Gun Make & Model | Holsters | Self Defense & Police -MidwayUSA


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm gonna have to do some shopping! 
Not worried about concealment. Mostly will be carried on my property or when we go target shooting. 
Thanks for the links.


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I bought one for my wife three years ago when she started doing night time security calls at her place of employment. Her company forbid the carrying of a weapon on their property, yet like one of the other store managers she was friends with said.." there are other jobs, but I only have 1 life". 

I love the gun. The stiff trigger lets you know you are attempting to fire the weapon. Its accurate with a little practice, comfortable in the hands, and loves any ammunition I put in it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Shot it for the first time yesterday. I really don't like the way the casings fly out right at your face! Yes, stiff trigger. I need a lot of practice, admittedly not very good with a pistol. My groupings were good enough to do some real damage to a human size target but a raccoon would get away clean. 

Guess I'll stick with my rifle for hunting.

It's got a lot more kick than a Ruger Super Redhawk .45 revolver that I used a few months back.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

shooting glasses , a ball cap pulled down so the casings can't get behind your glasses good hearing protection muffs and ear plugs till you get used to it 

try a box of sub sonic loads , they will give less recoil 

I make reduced loads for my wife 

the sigma is a lite weight gun , the super red hawk is a very heavy gun the felt recoil is different 
that and most 45lc aren't loaded that hot so they are safe for the old single action colts


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I always wear ear protection when target shooting. I work in a noisy industrial environment so there's always a pair of ear plugs laying somewhere. 

Thanks for the tip about the glasses and ball cap and the sub sonics. I'll have to look for those. Do they have as much stopping power as a regular 9 mil? 

Yes, the Ruger weighs a ton. Nice heavy, well balanced gun. Just needs a deer in it's sights to make it ideal.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

no they don't have the stopping power , the point is to learn the gun without developing a flinch so you can move up to full power 

try the Remington UMC in the yellow box , the sub gun competitors tell me they are to weak to cycle a sub gun , but they are enough for any pistol i have tried it might be just weak enough to help

also try loading the magazine full then fire 5 rounds , then refill the magazine the extra weight of the ammo can help with recoil and balance 

to learn the trigger unload the gun , double check , triple check , put up a target backwards aim just at the blank paper and squeeze the trigger keeping your aim on the paper , dry firing will not harm the sigma , concentrate on the squeeze , after each squeeze if the trigger you need to cycle the slide just leave the magazine out , you only need to cycle it a half inch but a full cycle is good practice 
when you think you have the feel for the trigger turn the target around and concentrate on holding your aim and squeezing the trigger when i goes click you should still be on target 

practice this a bunch at home in the garage basement where ever 


range time is precious , and ammo isn't cheap , doing this can make a real difference in learning without the cost of ammo 

the next you can do it with your target on the wall , and your empty gun , practice taking aim , then close your eyes take a breath , open your eyes are you on target or did your body relax to being off target , if so move your body your feet a bit to compensate then close your eyes and repeat not much move your toes the direction you need to go about a 1/2 inch or less at a time leaving our heals planted when you find your stance with practice your body will find the same spot every time once you develop the muscle memory concentrate on the stance the grip the aim the squeeze 
when you think you have the feel for it go to the range 


all shooting be it archery , rifle , shotgun , or pistol is finding your stance , posture , grip , hold , and trigger pull or release 
aim is fine motor movements make sure your not fighting you body and muscles to get aim and aim will come


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Mine kicks the empties to the side, maybe it'll come around after you shoot it a bit
I have an XD-9 that does the same thing


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was using Winchester full metal jacket 115 grain rounds. I don't know how much they kick compared to any other ammo but I'll check for some sub sonics for practice.

I think I jerk it a little too much when I fire, more pulling than squeezing. I tend to drop the front after a few shots. The first couple are high then I start shooting low. 

I am so not used to pistols. Put a rifle in my hand and I can hit just about anything. I even do reasonable at skeet shooting if I remember to keep both eyes open. But these pistols are hard to learn.

Thanks for the advise. I'll have to do some pretend shooting. 

Range time isn't really a problem. I've got a property with a really deep ravine which makes a wonderful backstop. Just don't know if I want the neighbors to know I've got a new toy.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Winchester white box is the preferred ammo of sub gunners it cycles the sub guns well 


learning a double action trigger pull has always been difficult to do accurately , at least the partial reset striker action is short and the same every time 

not sure how far your shooting but , defensive pistol targets are shot at 7-10 yards


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

7 to 10 yards???? I was working at 50 feet. But if anyone was breaking in my house they would be less than 20 feet away, more like 10 to 15. I don't think I could miss at that range. I don't miss with a bow at that range.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes , the FBI set the magic number at 21 feet or 7 yards 
that is basically where you become justified to shoot 

with a little practice a gallon milk jug at 50 feet should be doable 

that should get you a **** 

if you had a single action trigger good sights milk jug hits at 150 feet are doable on the first shot 

i had a friend who could hit a quart oil jug by the 3rd round at 100 yards with a customized 1911 the first 2 weren't very far off


----------

